# Slate Call Recommendations



## wbw1mi (Oct 22, 2004)

What slate call have you had great success with and would personally recommend?


----------



## justdandy (Oct 15, 2010)

I have the Primos jackpot slate and it has worked well


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Natures Echo Slate, I've had one since 2009 and I've called in dozens of birds with it.


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

If you're looking at a production slate call, the Primos Jackpot slate is a good call. 

If you're interested in a custom call by a longtime call maker, try a Google search for Lonnie Sneed, Sr. out of West Virginia. It'll take a phone call and payment sent through snail mail, but his Hot Hen slate call should be illegal it sounds so real. An unbelievable value that is worth the "hassle" of doing things the old fashioned way.


----------



## drenalin (Apr 21, 2012)

The woodhaven cherry call is my go to.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

I've gone through a few slates, but the Jackpot by Primos is the one that goes with me every time.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

My favorite is a Ron Clough slate .I think a slate in a wood pot sounds truer than those in a composite.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Another vote for primos jackpot


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Got some of Jason's calls (firefighter aka Natures Echo) great calls that sound as good as they look. Highly recommend them!


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Bully's Game Calls. Made in Michigan. I used the ******* Wrecker slate to coax two longbeards into range last night for my brother and I.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

I dumped my slate and glass a few years ago... They tend to get damp in the late season down pours we can have and sound different. Not that it is bad, enless they are soaked, just different! At some point the slate just stops working for me. I now have an aluminium that I have an assortment of strikers I us and can make a full range of calls from a scruffy old Tom yelp to a young high pitched turkey. I have a carbon fiber, some sort of composite/plastic and a hickory one. They range for high pitch to raspy. I can adjust each one depending on how I prep the aluminium using sand paper and or chalk, where I strike it and how much pressure I use on the striker and the pot. I can say I do like the way a slate rings out a very suductive purrrrr!

Jim


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

jem44357 said:


> I dumped my slate and glass a few years ago... They tend to get damp in the late season down pours we can have and sound different. Not that it is bad, enless they are soaked, just different! At some point the slate just stops working for me. I now have an aluminium that I have an assortment of strikers I us and can make a full range of calls from a scruffy old Tom yelp to a young high pitched turkey. I have a carbon fiber, some sort of composite/plastic and a hickory one. They range for high pitch to raspy. I can adjust each one depending on how I prep the aluminium using sand paper and or chalk, where I strike it and how much pressure I use on the striker and the pot. I can say I do like the way a slate rings out a very suductive purrrrr!
> 
> Jim


Add an aluminum stiker to your collection, also try acrylic.
Moisture is a problem with slate. I never had issues with crystal though. I like an aluminum or copper with a double glass sound board or corian. I ve been meaning to make a ceramic pot but havent gotten around to it yet.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

Team Bell's said:


> If you're looking at a production slate call, the Primos Jackpot slate is a good call.
> 
> If you're interested in a custom call by a longtime call maker, try a Google search for Lonnie Sneed, Sr. out of West Virginia. It'll take a phone call and payment sent through snail mail, but his Hot Hen slate call should be illegal it sounds so real. An unbelievable value that is worth the "hassle" of doing things the old fashioned way.


Agree wholeheartedly on the Hot Hen. Amazing call at a great price (I think it's $30 without the cover, $40 with the cover). It's not the prettiest or fanciest call out there but it is 100% turkey. Make sure that you have a little free time when you call Lonnie. He is a true southern gentleman and story-teller and will talk to you as long as you are willing to listen.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

It got so I could not get any birds to respond to the slate and glass calls I had used for years.

I picked up one of the early Primos Freek calls. It made the difference. it is always strapped to my knee now. All the rest of my slates and glass calls stay in the closet.

My turkey vest has gotten pretty light over the years. I only carry my vintage Latham True Tone and Smith box calls, a few different diaphrams and the freek on my leg. 

Plus two different strikers for the Freek stuck in the chest pocket of my bibs. I bought parts to make my own strikers since I am prone to loose them. I found I could make them for a couple of bucks. I keep extra strikers in the truck as spares.


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

jem44357 said:


> I dumped my slate and glass a few years ago... They tend to get damp in the late season down pours we can have and sound different. Not that it is bad, enless they are soaked, just different! At some point the slate just stops working for me. I now have an aluminium that I have an assortment of strikers I us and can make a full range of calls from a scruffy old Tom yelp to a young high pitched turkey. I have a carbon fiber, some sort of composite/plastic and a hickory one. They range for high pitch to raspy. I can adjust each one depending on how I prep the aluminium using sand paper and or chalk, where I strike it and how much pressure I use on the striker and the pot. I can say I do like the way a slate rings out a very suductive purrrrr!
> 
> Jim


Haven't dumped my slate and glass calls but I love an aluminum when the weather is wet. Silver Thunder Extreme Aluminum from Enticer Calls is a great call for wet weather. I can literally run this call under running water with a carbon-tipped striker. Can also flip it over and use the corian pot as the striking surface for a different sound. Very versatile call that is really my only option when hunting in the rain.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

slwayne said:


> Haven't dumped my slate and glass calls but I love an aluminum when the weather is wet. Silver Thunder Extreme Aluminum from Enticer Calls is a great call for wet weather. I can literally run this call under running water with a carbon-tipped striker. Can also flip it over and use the corian pot as the striking surface for a different sound. Very versatile call that is really my only option when hunting in the rain.


 You can run any glass, copper and aluminum with a carbon or aluminum striker in the rain.


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> You can run any glass, copper and aluminum with a carbon or aluminum striker in the rain.


Agree, although I would be hesitant if it was a wood pot. Have never used my glass call in the rain for that reason. Just saying the Enticer call is MY only option because of the corian pot.


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

I've bought a few calls from http://tomscustomturkeycalls.com/ 

I work with Tom's daughter and have called in dozens of birds with them since 2009 when I bought my first one.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

I think mine is an old quaker boy,not sure what model.
its composite with a 50/50 striking face aluminum/slate.i personally like the aluminum side with a carbon fiber striker. I carry 3 different strikers with me,and piece of scotchbrite pad


----------



## docbas (Dec 27, 2013)

Been using a cody slate call for years. Never had any issues, but like others said, slate and wet don't mix. I carry 2 slate calls for wet weather, use 1 til its wet and switch to the other.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

I use a Daybreak Calls slate
For glass and aluminum I use Bullys Game Calls, made in MI.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Nature's Echo (Firefighter on here) anodized aluminum on a laminate base. Love the sounds this call puts out, just wish I was more qualified to run it! LOL


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

You can play a wet slate, you just need a striker other than wood like carbon, acrylic, or aluminum. I always carry carbon or aluminum strikers in the field in case its really damp or humid.This one is a corian pot with a slate surface. I wouldnt try to use a wood pot like this though unless it was treated for water, but a wooden pot can be dipped in marine epoxy before assembly and accomplish the same effect. Lots of ways to make an all weather call.[ame]https://youtu.be/B6ryd07UDAU[/ame]


----------



## Bullet6911 (Jul 1, 2012)

Don't mess around and go with Bullys Game Calls!!! Hands down one of the best out there. I'm a pot call freak and have added numerous calls to my vest through the years , even though I still have a vest full of calls I only use one main call and that's my glass slate /pot call from Bullys. Michigan Made and sounds amazing. Seth is a great guy with very affordable prices for the quality of call you get. So far this year we are 8 for 8 with some big ol ********!


----------



## Bullet6911 (Jul 1, 2012)

3 days , and 3 successful hunts.one of which is my first ever Double Bearded Tom killed on April 28 on State Land at 12 p.m on the dot, while most other turkey hunters are eating lunch


----------

